# Duck hunting out of Bay boat?



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Guys had my boat for about half a year now and have covered a good amount of water. One thing I have been contemplating was duck hunting. Anybody use there bay boat to hunt or get to hunting spots. I'm out of houston and run Galveston, Matagorda area generally. Is it worth it or do you think a mud boat is really necessary to get to the good spots?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I have wondered the same thing....I am assuming you need a camo cover for the boat unless you want to hike a LONG way back tothe blind.


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

Using a bay boat for transportation to a blind in the marsh is done all the time.....and in my opinion, no cover is needed. Just park the boat several hundred yards away from where you're hunting, get on the shore and walk to the blind. I do it all the time when the tides are normal or up. Depending on where you hunt, a skinny running boat may be needed but there are tons of areas to hunt that most bay boats will access. Good luck.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

I use my bay boat every time i go duck hunting to get me to my blinds. Just park it a good distance away and you will be fine. Of course having a mud motor will give you more options on where you can hunt but there are still good spots you can get to in a bay boat.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Same here, we us our boat all the time to get to our duck blind it works fine. Throw your decoys out, put you stuff in the blind and one of you go park the boat a good distance away. Just watch the tides if you have to get out of where you hunt by a cut.


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I haven't hunted in the bays. What are the general rules for hunting in the bay? Can you build blinds? Are there certain areas you can hunt in back lakes? Any info helps.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

They allow you to run just a little faster to keep up with the ducks you jump to shoot.
Also, allow you to CATCH the "coots" for a game of paddle ball.....oh the memories:sigh:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> They allow you to run just a little faster to keep up with the ducks you jump to shoot.
> Also, allow you to CATCH the "coots" for a game of paddle ball.....oh the memories:sigh:


Don't ruin this thread, with your intelligence:biggrin:. You can build a blind as long as it's not on private property, it can be in the water, next to the bank or on a spoil lsland.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Don't ruin this thread, with your intelligence:biggrin:. You can build a blind as long as it's not on private property, it can be in the water, next to the bank or on a spoil lsland.


With my intelligence???
You mean slightly warped humor, right?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

ya'll sorry for the mistake. LOL


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Hunting outta any boat IMO is a **** shoot. I've built blinds on the boat, blinds I drive the boat in, covered the friggin boat with grass and other trash, but my best luck (even with camo'd boats, is to park it a few hundred yards away and get "down and dirty" with the boirds.
Hell, I had a decent trip one day on rayburn by setting up un anchored and tying about 30 decoys to the boat after covering and floating across veach!!!!
Think out side the box. But, a white bay boat, park a ways away (preferably closer to the closest group around you)


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

I hope I understood the intention of this thread by my response. I have an elderly friend that was crippled by of all things by an hunting accident while duck hunting (12 ga to the thigh). He walks with difficulty but still loves to hunt. He has a 21' Carolina Skiff. Since he can not walk in muddy bottoms, we made a blind system for the boat so that the boat became the blind (the boat was the blind). I did not expect much from the setup but was amazed from our success! A giant white boat with a PVC frame with a camo cover, worked like a charm! We drove to what we thought was a good spot and put the deks out and pulled the boat onto the shoreline and covered the boat with the canopy. Don't laugh, it worked way beyond my expectations. Several limits were shot out of this rig over the years. You don't know until you try......


----------

